# Colson Tricycle?...



## HARPO (Mar 18, 2019)

I've never seen one of these...but could it be a Colson?


----------



## bike (Mar 18, 2019)

no


----------



## HARPO (Mar 18, 2019)

bike said:


> no




Any idea as to who could have made it? And...is it rare????


----------



## bobsbikes (Mar 18, 2019)

my guess would be a skippy


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 18, 2019)

My guess 
Early 30’s Garton. streamline. 
and if wrong Junior toy Corp. 
But 90% Garton 
Killer little trike.  Cool find.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 18, 2019)

Garton it is! Here's a page which shows this Garton model. It's from a Garton ad located about 2/3 of the way down the page - https://dorsetfinds.wordpress.com/2011/04/ 

Dave


----------



## HARPO (Mar 19, 2019)

Wow, you guys really know your Tricycles! Thanks. I couldn't even find a photo while searching for anything that looked like it.

I haven't bought it yet, but I'm tempted. In its current rusted condition, what do you think it's worth?


----------



## HARPO (Mar 19, 2019)

@ridingtoy and @cr250mark  I just did a closer comparison to the photo I showed and the Garton. 

The rusted bike _doesn't_ have adjustable handlebars like the Garton, but _does_ have "forks". Is this an earlier model than the one showed??


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 19, 2019)

It could be a different model year or same year and be a little more of a deluxe model with the front truss rods. I get the feeling the handlebar was changed out at some point with a newer welded bar. It probably was equipped with an adjustable bar originally. I've only seen a few Gartons like this one for sale over the years, so have no idea as to fair price for the condition it's in.

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 19, 2019)

Assumed value $100 to 150 tops
Pends on how bad you want it or need something from it. ( Hate to say it ) 
Also 
Pending if this picture is current of condition. 
These small front tire trikes seem to get over looked quite often.
Categorized as a “ TOT”  size. 
Most buyers seem to levitate towards 16-24” tricycle s.
Still a cool tricycle with cool original items that survived years in its original state.  
Thumbs up !

Mark


----------



## HARPO (Mar 19, 2019)

I offered $50...he wants $100. But he has someone coming to look at it and I'll assume it will be sold.

Just something cool looking that I've never seen before...


----------

